# onon gennies



## 98645 (Apr 13, 2006)

just bought a 6.5kv gen set anyone give me any pointers on it and do they need a fuel pump to feed them.Does anyone have a service manual for sale. Thanks now


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

This site has a lot of info .. hope it helps

http://www.onan.com/onan/index.jsp


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

if you can't get one, i will photocopy mine and send it on (small charge for copying). will be next week, though. des.


----------



## 98645 (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks that would be much appreciated


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

edleston - you have pm. des.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I have the manual on my desk awaiting your instructions. Suggest you PM me. Will not reply before 2nd May. Des.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Des, he's not subscribed so I don't think he can PM you

Cheers
Linda


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks Linda! Next move is up to Edleston!


----------

